# אתה צריך לקרוא



## Helen White

Hi all,

I am wondering what's the meaning of "*אתה צריך לקרוא*". Could you please do me a favor? Thank you!


----------



## slus

It means you have to read / you should read


----------



## Helen White

slus said:


> It means you have to read / you should read


Oh, thank you very much for your reply.
And I want to know if I want to say "you should read them" in Hebrew, how can I say?


----------



## slus

It really depends on the context -
Who is "you"? Male, female, other, plural, singular?
What is "them"? Male or female noun?


----------



## Helen White

slus said:


> It really depends on the context -
> Who is "you"? Male, female, other, plural, singular?
> What is "them"? Male or female noun?


Oh, sorry for not giving you the context.
I want to recommend my friends to read Morning Blessings, so I want to say to them: Morning Blessings are great. You should read them.
How can I say "you should read them" in Hebrew? Thanks!


----------



## slus

In this case, you should say
ברכות השחר הן דבר נפלא. כדאי לכם לקרוא אותן


----------



## Helen White

slus said:


> In this case, you should say
> ברכות השחר הן דבר נפלא. כדאי לכם לקרוא אותן


Got it. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Drink

Is Morning Blessings the title of a book?


----------

